# DVD to itunes/iphone



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

can someone point me in the right direction for ripping DVD's to itunes/iphone. i find it unreal that if i have bought a CD i can rip it to itunes but not DVD's, or am i mistaken?

thanks


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Firstly you'll need dedicated dvd ripping software then depending on which format you use depends on whether or not you'll need a converter
heres a little sire that is handy 
http://dvd.box.sk/
http://dvd.box.sk/board.php?thread=13559&did=multMovie-Ex&disp=13559&closed=1


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

I bought some software called Imtoo DVD. Think it was about $10 online.

I've found it really easy to use so didn't mind paying for it.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

dvd shrink to rip the movie to the PC it's free

http://www.dvdshrink.org/

And Videora to convert to Ipod etc.. again free

http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/iPod/

used both for years and both are quick and easy to use and even better free :thumb:


----------



## jvbates (Mar 29, 2007)

Without doubt the best app I've found for this is...
http://handbrake.fr/

...it's also free, has Mac & PC versions and even has presets for iPhone/iPod.

Hope that helps.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

using cucusoft video convertor and works okay on the trial version, trying to avoid paying £20 for tho 

handbrake just seems to scan and scan "read error, error reading NAV packet"

is there just some DVD's it wont crack? tried two already.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

jvbates said:


> Without doubt the best app I've found for this is...
> http://handbrake.fr/
> 
> ...it's also free, has Mac & PC versions and even has presets for iPhone/iPod.
> ...


same as above, free software and it works great.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

I was going to ask the same question last week!

I downloaded Leawo. http://download.cnet.com/Leawo-Free-DVD-to-MP4-Converter/3000-2194_4-10909837.html

Works just fine. Rips it straight to MP4 and you can select the device that it's going onto.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

i did have a go with almost all the links above and found problems, maybe just me. its all a bit confussing decoders/encrypters blah blah blah.

anyway, paid out for Imtoo and it decoded first time, then used Handbrake and bob's your mothers brother ! dvd on my iPhone.
:thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Handbrake is the one to go for. Works a treat! Takes a while but worth it.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

think i'm going to try handbrake

tried videora before and it worked too


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

With Ubuntu, podencoder does the whole thing


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

does handbrake not?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I have used handbrake, be aware this process can chew up memory/Cpu etc so don't expect this to take a few mins it can take a while especially if you have an older PC.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

yeah videora took awhile, not a few minute job form what i can remember


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I converted a DVD earlier using one of the earlier programs on here (handbrake doesnt work for me) and it splits the video into loads of parts - presume these are the chapters.

How do i get these into 1 file to put on the ipod touch? Any ideas?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Pandy said:


> I converted a DVD earlier using one of the earlier programs on here (handbrake doesnt work for me) and it splits the video into loads of parts - presume these are the chapters.
> 
> How do i get these into 1 file to put on the ipod touch? Any ideas?


What program was it?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

DVDshrink mate


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Pandy said:


> DVDshrink mate


I'm only familiar with Leawo.

Is there no way of unselecting the chapters you don't want? Or select the to merge as one?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Not that i can see mate, am trying Leawo now - seems a much better product


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Pandy said:


> Not that i can see mate, am trying Leawo now - seems a much better product


I'd never used anything like this before. Downloaded Leawo and found it pretty easy to use.

Basically:
Load the DVD.

Select the longest track (Should be the film duration time).

Select the device.

And start.


----------

